# Field / pitch size



## MCC (Nov 4, 2003)

Left: 330 ft.
Left-Center: 375 ft.
Center: 404 ft.
Right-Center: 375 ft.
Right: 330 ft.

These demensions are from old Riverfront Stadium in Cincinnati. I loved watching baseball there as a kid.


----------



## Gjm130 (Jul 20, 2006)

MCC said:


> Left: 330 ft.
> Left-Center: 375 ft.
> Center: 404 ft.
> Right-Center: 375 ft.
> ...


That's more proportional... 330 on the sides and 375 on the centers are amazing.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Gjm130 said:


> I don't think Dolphins Stadium is the best example for baseball field dimensions. It was constructed for football. But it really is too bad that you couldn't work out a new stadium deal.
> 
> Jeffrey Loria is one of the worst owners in baseball history. I know, because of my experience with the Montreal Expos. He screwed us, and I hope he doesn't screw you too.


I agree the stadium itself is horribly indescribably bad for baseball, I'm just talking about the field dimensions. They should build a new BASEBALL stadium but keep the same field dimensions inside of it. And yes, Jeffrey Loria is well on his way to screwing over another franchise. I wonder which team he'll move on to next?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

From playing experience, I hate short distance with tall wall like Fenway. Also parks with one power alley. I'd guess that players like a more uniform, typical layout. Better for pitchers and outfield. 

As a fan, I like the home field odd, and everyone else's park to look like Dodger Stadium


----------



## Sea Toby (Mar 3, 2006)

I prefer every stadium to have different dimensions in the outfield, each with a quirk of their own. But the foul lines distances should never be less than 300 feet, better they were 320 to 330 feet.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

CharlieP said:


> The one on the right


Minute Maid Park = band box


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

*Stadium pitches*

I see many questions about football pitches on this forum. If anyone requires any answers or has any questions relating to football pitches in stadiums in any part of the world please post here and I will try to answer them.


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

what grass is suitable that can provide an excellent playing surface for a tropical country like Malaysia?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

In your tropical climate any warm season grass can be used for sports surfaces. However specifically for Malaysia the best choice would be a hybrid bermudagrass such as tifway 419 or santa anna. This would provide a fine enough leaf for football and has excellent wear and disease resistance.


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

some stadiums in Malaysia for example MPPJ stadium and KLFA Stadium in Cheras has excellent pitch. But the problem was never solved in Bukit Jalil National Stadium. I have personally played on and tested the pitch. What i've seen is disturbing, the stadium never managed to fit in well with grass. Evidents were seen during ongoing ASIAN CUP. when we compare Bukit Jalil with other venues, it seems Vietnam has the best grass surface while Kuala Lumpur is the worst. I dont know what type of grass that is growing now at bukit jalil but the layer is sand i guess. I'm no pitch expert but in this case, is it necessary and costly to remove the pitch, install new type of grass complete with new layer to make the pitch as good as in Vietnam. FYI they already quarantined the pitch for 4 months prior to the asian cup to install new grass but it's still look shabby.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

There are many aspects that can lead to pitch faliure. Poor or incorrect construction particularly in relation to selection of root zone materials, poor grass selection, poor maintenance etc. I am very familiar with Malaysia and although I haven't been there for several years now I suspect the main problems are a combination of all of the above. Without full specifications in front of me I can only generalise and give none specific answers which I hope help your understanding.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

*Current top ten pitches of Europe*

Best stadium pitches of Europe current

1. Emirates, Arsenal FC, UK
2. White Hart lane, Tottenham Hotspur FC, UK
3. ST Marys, Southampton FC, UK
4. The Reebok, Bolton Wanderers FC, UK
5. The Madejski, stadium Reading FC ,UK
6. The Keepmoat, Doncaster Rovers FC, UK
7. Griffin Park, Brentford FC , UK
8. Ernst Happel Austria National ,Austria
9. National Stade de France, France
10. Lazio/Roma Stade Olimpico Rome Italy


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

What? That statistic changes with the weather, and before and after every game. It's impossible to tell which stadium has the best pitch.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure I agree with you there. If there is no such thing as a particularly good pitch why are there groundsman awards?


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Blackburn usually have a very good pitch, Ipswich as well.


----------



## palberts214 (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sure plasticterminator isn't from UK.........


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

If 7 of the top ten are in the UK, how come they still can't get a decent pitch at the new Wembley stadium. Surely they could pinch Brentford FC's groundsman.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Silly thread...


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

Any pitch that gets enough sunlight and has heating, drainage and enough water is good. The design on it is not a dispaly of pitch's quality. This question can only be answered by the people who use it. The players.


----------



## SkyView (Mar 6, 2005)

plasticterminator said:


> Best stadium pitches of Europe current
> 
> 1. Emirates, Arsenal FC, UK
> 2. White Hart lane, Tottenham Hotspur FC, UK
> ...


Did you play on each one of them ?


----------



## ccfc-4-life (Nov 6, 2006)

Coventry has one of the best pitches in the UK, better than real madrids


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

ccfc-4-life said:


> Coventry has one of the best pitches in the UK, better than real madrids


A pain the club itself is ....:banana:


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

The list is stupid. BUT to add my two cents. The WORST pitch i've seen (on TV) was Stanford 'beach' when they degraded their pitch so Barca wouldn't be able to play well against them. Honestly i never saw such a crappy pitch.


----------



## REDcrazy (Jul 3, 2007)

The Old Arsenal Stadium- Highbury always had an immaculate pitch.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Arsenal always have a fantastic one, as do Man City. Man Utd on the other hand...


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Real Madrid one has a heater system all around the pitch, special water evacuators and temperature and humidity are controled every six hours, I don´t undertand who did that list but I think is crap. This questions should be answered but players.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Pitch quality is determined through a number of factors. Most people will notice presentation first but this is just the icing on the cake. The most important aspect of pitch quality are playing characteristics as rightly pointed out by several posters in this thread. Playing charachteristics are determined by use of special equipment and are associated with ball bounce, ball travel, surface hardness/impact, levels overall and finished, lateral strength/tear resistance, drainage infiltration rate/hydraulic conductivity, surface abrasion and overall performance including wear tolerance. All these factors and more can be measured scientifically and compared between different surfaces.

It does appear that there is a bias to UK in the list but firstly UK has a temperate climate which equates well for growth of sportsturf as no extreme weather is experienced. However much more importantly the groundsmanship infrastructure such as for example training, equipment and clubs financial investment in playing surfaces in UK is unmatched in Europe making it a leader.
I could take you to places like Real Madrid and you would be amazed to see how little input/investment goes into the pitch there in comparison to say a medium level club in UK such as Norwich. Yet RM will spend millions on players and salaries. Europe is catching up though and more and more none UK clubs are investing in expert qualified staff quality constructions and equipment particularly Eastern Europe.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

real madrid also have a partially synthetic turf, mainly because of the poor pitch quality they used to have, so its a mixture of real grass with woven plastic ones but the affect and feel looks and plays like normal grass


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

FCUM have the best pitch in all the land!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Anfield is also quite famous for having a very tidy pitch.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

What?

Is that your opinion or official?

White Hart Lane's pitch was voted the best in the Prem in May. The standings in the top three were as follows

1. WHL
2. Durka Durka stadium 
3. Riverside Stadium.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Who compiled this list?


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

2005 said:


> What?
> 
> Is that your opinion or official?
> 
> ...


You are correct however this is the Groundsman of the year awards not 'best pitch'. It takes into consideration the achievement of the groundsman his budget, staff, equipment and how much the pitch has improved under his stewardship, knowledge displayed to overcome problems etc as well of course the condition of the playing surface over the season. 
It is quite often the case that the best surface does not win so actually your list should read groundsman of the year. Please give credit to the person responsible not the stadium.

1. Darren Baldwin
2. Paul Burgess
3. Tony Bell

I also said current not last season.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

eddyk said:


> Anfield is also quite famous for having a very tidy pitch.


they use a semi artificial one too which might help to explain the good quality pitch they have


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Not back in the "old days", but Anfield has recently had some immaculate pitches in even the worst of conditions.


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

*Natural pitch*



canarywondergod said:


> they use a semi artificial one too which might help to explain the good quality pitch they have


There is no such thing as a 'semi' artificial pitch. The particular system you are refering to is called DD Grassmaster and is a product of the Desso company. DD GrassMaster is a *natural grass pitch *that has been reinforced with artificial grass fibres. *It's a sand based stabilization product*, developed in the Netherlands in the 1980's, which has been installed in playing surfaces since 1992. To date, it has been installed in over 200 fields with many more currently under construction. 
A natural grass pitch is injected with Polypropylene fibres using a Desso DLW Sports Systems developed, computer-controlled machine. The fibres are inserted at a depth of 20 cm in the soil, and project 1,5 to 2 cm above the ground. As the roots of the natural grass intertwine with the fibres, a sturdy construction is obtained, guaranteeing maximum stability and fast regeneration.
I should know I have one!


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

plasticterminator said:


> There is no such thing as a 'semi' artificial pitch. The particular system you are refering to is called DD Grassmaster and is a product of the Desso company. DD GrassMaster is a *natural grass pitch *that has been reinforced with artificial grass fibres. *It's a sand based stabilization product*, developed in the Netherlands in the 1980's, which has been installed in playing surfaces since 1992. To date, it has been installed in over 200 fields with many more currently under construction.
> A natural grass pitch is injected with Polypropylene fibres using a Desso DLW Sports Systems developed, computer-controlled machine. The fibres are inserted at a depth of 20 cm in the soil, and project 1,5 to 2 cm above the ground. As the roots of the natural grass intertwine with the fibres, a sturdy construction is obtained, guaranteeing maximum stability and fast regeneration.
> I should know I have one!


lol ok thats a much more informative way of putting it!still its not a fully grass field  but yes thanks for clearing it up


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

canarywondergod said:


> lol ok thats a much more informative way of putting it!still its not a fully grass field  but yes thanks for clearing it up


In that respect everything is artificial, a soil based field consisting only of organic matter may require irrigation (artificial watering) to sustain its health and vigour. Is it an artificial field or partially artificial or natural? Is a tree that is pruned artificial. Is the food you have on your plate artificial because it was chemically treated to make it last longer before rotting?:bash: 

If a grassmaster field is maintained properly then no polypropelene fibres are visible as they are at the crown of the plant and covered by a dense grass canopy. Thus players do not contact the fibres for purposes of playing characteristics i.e traction etc thus the field is 100% natural.:bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

*Field / pitch*

Personally I was wondering how playing grounds of other hand-using footballs than association football look like and what dimensions they have. It would be very appreciated if you share the field diagrams of your football preferably with the detailed dimensions about each part of the field. After searching football in wikipedia, I found out there are such kinds of hand-using footballs on earth as American football, Australian rules football, Canadian football, Gaelic football, Rugby union. Hopefully I could see the field diagrams of all of them! 

Here's an example of association football ground. 

Thanks for any diagrams posted in advance ^^

1. Playing Field










2. Auxiliary Area


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^^^ my masterpiece


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> ^^^^^ my masterpiece


Fantastic indeed but I can't read it because it's so metaphysical! I hate myself for not being intelligent enough :wallbash:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> :cheers:


Btw what kind of football is this about?


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

rugby


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

no, i meant rugby league


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

hand using football? You mean Football?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Field for real men unlike soccer.:cheers:

Rugby Union









Rugby League









Australian Football









Canadian Football









Gaelic Football


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yeaaaaaaaah boooyyyy!


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the difference between rugby union and rugby league? Is it that the former refers to the sport itself and the latter refers to it when it is played in a league?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Carrerra said:


> What's the difference between rugby union and rugby league? Is it that the former refers to the sport itself and the latter refers to it when it is played in a league?


No, they are two separate sports. There are plenty of differences in the rules, but the main conceptual difference is in control of possession - in rugby union when the ball is "in play" the defending team can always try to win it back, whereas in rugby league when a tackle is made each team must retreat ten metres, and the attacking team can restart play, up to five times (i.e. on the sixth consecutive tackle they lose possession to the other team).

EDIT: Originally there was just Rugby Football, i.e. football as played at Rugby School, which spread further afield in the 19th Century. The first governing body in the world was the Rugby Football Union in England, and in 1895 a group of clubs from the North of England, upset with the RFU's total ban on paying players from time lost from work (the game in the North was mainly played by working men who only had Sundays off), broke away and formed the Northern Union, which later became the Rugby Football League. The games played by RFU clubs and RFL clubs gradually diverged - both sides still called their game "rugby", but to differentiate the press started calling them "rugby union" and "rugby league"...


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Walbanger said:


> Australian Football


So, what happens when the field is only 135 metres long? Do the 50 metre areas overlap with the centre square?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> So, what happens when the field is only 135 metres long? Do the 50 metre areas overlap with the centre square?


Yes they do but it isn't common to see a 135m long field, maybe in the Juniors. The SCG (Sydney Cricket Ground) home to the Swans is the shortest field in the Australian Football league, up until this year (where minor improvements were made to the field during the building of a new stand) the 50m arcs intersected into the centre square, I think the field measured 144m now its 5m longer (149m/136m). Still the ground causes controversy to its suitablitity for the premier competition. The Swans have a good rental agreement witht e stadiums landlords and are unlikely to ever move from there (which has been home for 26 years) to ANZ stadium (olympic stadium) which is longer (160m/118m). The longest ground in the league (which is also quite narrow) is Subiaco Oval in Perth at 175.6m, the widest ground is the MCG at 141m and the narrowest is Skilled Park in Geelong at 115m. The biggest ever was the former Waverley Park (72000) which was 182m/142m, just too big, it was replaced with Telstra Dome which is 159.5m/128.8m

The more circular wide grounds are normally traditional Cricket grounds with Australian Football being the winter tenant, the longer narrower grounds tend to be solely Australian Football grounds.

note; dimensions given at from sideline to sideline in play rather than fence to fence were you can normally at another 5m to 7m between fence and sideline paint.


----------

